# LF-Big Clown Loachs & Big Bala Sharks....



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi I have a herd of 12 bigger Clown Loachs Now looking for some more big Clown Loachs.. Also looking for some more Big Bala Sharks... Let me know what u have..
Thanks Terrance.......


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Saw about 8 6-8" clown loaches at king eds but they were pretty pricey.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Theo can get big loaches. I think he has a CV Maju order coming soon. Contact him for some big loaches! Dragonfish Canada.


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks mikeross seen those fish a while back way over prices not very good color and very skinny.. I have an establish group so careful what I add..
I check it out M_class_2 I check him out more into clown loachs that are established I have 12 now biggest pushing eight inches so like to be careful what I add in..


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pleco-Nation2013 said:


> Thanks mikeross seen those fish a while back way over prices not very good color and very skinny.. I have an establish group so careful what I add..
> I check it out M_class_2 I check him out more into clown loachs that are established I have 12 now biggest pushing eight inches so like to be careful what I add in..


The ones you got from me came from one of Theos maju orders very good idea for good priced and good quality loaches....IMO


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Adz 1 ...the ones I got from u are doing great took a while to get them to come out during the day to feed but now they do all the time still kicking myself for not buy all of them...
Good luck on the sale if your fish I touch base in Jan.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

My current 12 inch clown loach came from Theo as well! I got him at 10 inches 3 years ago.


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have seen your monster love a school of them if u.ever want to party with him keep me in mind.......


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Pleco-Nation2013 said:


> I have seen your monster love a school of them if u.ever want to party with him keep me in mind.......


I know of a few other 11-12 inch loaches for sale in the states. I would love to grab some but they are around 400-450 a piece. A little expensive to have a shoal!


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Bump.........


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Inbox full pm phone number we can talk I don't want to post mine


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi sorry inbox emptied feel free to send me a message


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Bump....
Just picked up four more big clown loachs looking for more..


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

my friend has a 4.5 : bala for sale $10


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Saw this big bala at island pets richmond. 8-9 inch? $24.99. Good deal. I wanted a pair of balas if not I would have grabbed this one!

They also had around 15pcs of 7 inch clown loaches!


----------



## ivanstrashenko (Nov 27, 2013)

ya, kind ed has 6-10 large clown loaches, but i don't knos if you want to pay over 75$ i think for them


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw some big clowns at Clark's feed and seed in Bellingham. Store owner is willing to part with them.Give them a call.


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks guys m_class2g I call tomorrow see if they put it on hold I work next two days go pick it up on morning....
Vman no way of bringimg them up.
Ivan those clowns are not worth what they are asking for


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Pleco-Nation2013 said:


> Thanks guys m_class2g I call tomorrow see if they put it on hold I work next two days go pick it up on morning....
> Vman no way of bringimg them up.
> Ivan those clowns are not worth what they are asking for


Hope you get him. Looks healthy and good size. With the boxing day/week promo, will be even cheaper!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Petsuperstore surrey/Langley has a big bala shark $29.99 I think they wanted for it


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks I missed the one at ipu but found a bigger one about 10 inchs.. now looking for more..........


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Should check out IPU richmond. They have a bunch of larger clown loaches


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks I got some from the guy that sold them the clown loachs..


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Pleco. Are you still looking for big clown loaches?


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Pm sent let me know what u got...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I have 2 clown loaches. 

One at 6/7 inches and the other at 4.

If you're interested pm me.


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Always looking for more pm sent.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

Sending a PM about Balas now..


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Pm answered. .... lol.


----------



## ivanstrashenko (Nov 27, 2013)

Pleco-Nation2013 said:


> Thanks guys m_class2g I call tomorrow see if they put it on hold I work next two days go pick it up on morning....
> Vman no way of bringimg them up.
> Ivan those clowns are not worth what they are asking for


yes for sure, i was just saying. just grow them out, king eds is just close to my house


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone I am good for balas sharks.. thanks Johnny for the biggest balas I have ever seen biggest one hitting 12 inchs but all four are huge..


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

No problem!! Glad they've gone to a great home


----------

